# More Fun and Games!



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Well , I guess I should have known that I'd wind up at this point. I love carving detail's into my lures, and I don't have to tell you that it is a procedure that can take a good amount of time. After seeing the fantastic results some OGF members (Tigger, Husky, Vince and The Rookie, to name a few), were having molding their lures, I figured I'd give it a shot. This is all possible due to tutorials found here, and great people who were willing to share information. Thank You! 
Here is my very first attempt at the molding process, and I'm very happy report that all went as planned and I wound up with a very nice product. These first two are actually prototypes I made for testing different lip's, lip angles and weighting. After working this all out, I just ran these through the paint and finish process. I also have two more in the booth , one is set up as a deep diver. This process has limitless possibilities!!! As a side note, I made a mold of some glass taxidermy eyes that were laying around. The eyes on these lures are hand painted resin.

Douglas


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Doug those look fantastic!!!!!!!!! You are right about the unlimited possibilities! You could turn that into a glider very easily. 

I love the paint patterns also! 

I bet that jointed one has mombo wobble!

John


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are crystal clean! Excellent work, Douglas. 

Did you mold them with the lips in them or did you mold them with a lip slot only?


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Rowhunter said:


> Well , I guess I should have known that I'd wind up at this point. I love carving detail's into my lures, and I don't have to tell you that it is a procedure that can take a good amount of time. After seeing the fantastic results some OGF members (Tigger, Husky, Vince and The Rookie, to name a few), were having molding their lures, I figured I'd give it a shot. This is all possible due to tutorials found here, and great people who were willing to share information. Thank You!
> Here is my very first attempt at the molding process, and I'm very happy report that all went as planned and I wound up with a very nice product. These first two are actually prototypes I made for testing different lip's, lip angles and weighting. After working this all out, I just ran these through the paint and finish process. I also have two more in the booth , one is set up as a deep diver. This process has limitless possibilities!!! As a side note, I made a mold of some glass taxidermy eyes that were laying around. The eyes on these lures are hand painted resin.
> 
> Douglas


I don't know if I could get myself to throw that where I fish. They're way too nice!!

Douglas, you, Tigger, Etch and Vince have done more to reenforce my inferiority complex than any people I know! Keep them coming!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Possibilities, I can't sleep, just when I think I can get some sleep " What if?".
This is just crazy! Vince ,since this was just to find out the subtleties of this form I didn't cast for any lip or slot , and just cut them in afterwards. After I figured out the weighting for the lexan vs stainless lips ,I did do a couple thru-wire ,pre-weighted molds. Boy have I got a lot to play with now!

Douglas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I know what you mean about "what if." The molding process is truly Pandora's Box like John said. It will make you crazy.

You can mold the lip slot in and the results are just amazing. The lip slot is perfect on every bait.

On my next batch I'm going to mold the lips in as part of the casting process.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Doug,

Very awesome baits... You know I have had all the stuff to do molded baits for a while and it's still sitting in my shop.....I guess I am going to have to turn the corner....great Job!

Rod


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

rowhunter ,those look like they are under glass, great work


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out if your color work is part of the scaling or an undercoat with a transparent pearl top coat. Beautiful and very subtle. Those two plugs have given me a couple ideas for some big flatwing/streamer flies to tie up.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Doug, superb work, can't think of better word.pete


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks guy's for the comment's, it really means a lot coming from the best I know. RJ, I think you'll like what will happen! Plugman, paint on these is very simple. Gray to white fade from back to belly, pearl silver scale, shading, and finish with all transparent or candy colors. I made the olive candy by mixing candy green with candy rootbeer. Off to the shop I go!

Douglas


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

So that's how it's done! In my mind, I was trying to make the sequence of paints more complicated. have you ever played around with the chamelion colors?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Rowhunter...All a person can say about your lures is WOW...Those are some fantastic looking baits...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...C.L...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Those things look awesome!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Here are two more with different lip's. This stainless is a little taller than the last which in this case gives it more depth on the retrieve. As well, this lexan lip is wider, longer, and has the line tie in it, making it a deep diver. All this paint work is fairly generic ,but definitely "fishy". LOL!!! The last shot is of the first four , all with different lip's. 

Douglas


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Rowhunter,

Beautiful work! Generic or not, those are some awesome paint jobs. How deep does the olive/silver minnow dive? I some some similiar lures in progress and I was just wondering what depth you are getting out of it. 

jeremy


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Doug those look great! So many patterns you can do! with that body style. That 7" length is a great size also.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Unfortunatley, I suffer from both addictions; plug making and fly tying and fishing them both. At least my wife knows where I am.  I tied this up over the weekend. It's 12" long. I'll use it to fish at night for stripers in the estuaries. At this size and profile, it's more of an eel imitation than a baitfish imitation.

He has also got me going on this scaling thing on my plugs. Man am I slow, but I'm getting the hang of it.

Rowhunter, I keep wanting to tie up tails on those saiwash hooks.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow!!! Those baits are phenomenal!!! I'm running out of adjectives over here! Stupendous? Fabulous? Incredulous? Yeah...they're all that.
Great job. I would be hesitant to use them.


----------

